# New Betta!



## Mazyblondie (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping he will be a beauty. I "saved" him from Walmart. His cup had very little water and it was gross. So far he seems pretty curious. He hasn't flared up at me though? Not sure about that. He is a crowntail. My first time owning a "fancy" betta. Best I cab do for now. He is really shy.


----------



## Mazyblondie (Oct 16, 2014)

Can see his color better here.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Not all bettas flare, they usually do when they feel threatened or scared so I'd advice agsinst try to get him to flare right now, he doesn't need the stress.
I really hope you have something larger than the cup he was sold in for him to live in. Bettas need heated filtered homes, having a cup that they can only coast in circles is not enough. Experts with plants can use them as an alternative to filters but id strongly recommend a filtered tank with a heater to start out. Many people say bettas need a minimum of 2.5 or 5g tank, if you're still new to betta keeping and plan to do a fish in cycle with a filter I'd suggest the larger tank to help dilute ammonia more. If you cannot give him a tank with a pre cycled filter already get Seach Prime. It's a dechlorinator that in up to 5x doses safely binds ammomia and nitrite for up to 48 hours. This makes it so the fish doesn't get ammomia burns etc, but allows live plants and benificisl bacteria to still consume ammonia/nitrite. Keep up with frequent water changes to keep water clean until a filter is cycled.
If you'd like some more info on keeping and caring for bettas let me know or feel free to post a thread asking about the aspect you want to learn about in the proper sub forum area (what filter should I get in equipment, plants for a betta tank in plant section, General betta care in fish area or even general planted tanks).
Hope your new boy lives a healthy long life with you. Just remember he needs proper care to do this^^


----------



## Mazyblondie (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh he got moved into a 10 gallon last night. I had it set up and ready for the last month. He is all alone and has heat and a filter. I just took pics before I put him in.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mazyblondie said:


> Oh he got moved into a 10 gallon last night. I had it set up and ready for the last month. He is all alone and has heat and a filter. I just took pics before I put him in.


Ah excellent!! Glad to hear you are prepared for proper fish care! Make sure to post another photo(s) of him in a few days once he settles in, I bet he'll look more brilliant/colorful ^^


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

A betta that goes from a Walmart to a 10 gallon tank is a lucky betta. lol


----------

